# علماء ينجحون في تقليد لزوجة كريات الدم الحمراء.



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2011)

*11.01.2011 *

* علماء ينجحون في تقليد لزوجة كريات الدم الحمراء *





_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: لوحة فنية لكرات الدم الحمراء_

* تتولى كريات الدم الحمراء مهمة نقل الأكسجين من الرئة إلى الأوعية الدموية  الدقيقة في الجسم. ورغم أن اكتشافها يعود إلى القرن السابع عشر، فإن  العلماء لم ينجحوا حتى اليوم في إنتاجها صناعيا، لكنهم اقتربوا من تقليد  لزوجتها.*





نجح  علماء أمريكيون في تقليد لزوجة كريات الدم الحمراء في خطوة تعتبر هامة وقد  تقود إلى الحصول على كريات دموية حمراء صناعية. وضع فريق الباحثين تحت  إشراف جوزيف دي سيمون مادة لزجة في أشكال دقيقة وعمل على أن ترتبط الجزيئات  داخل المادة اللزجة ببعضها البعض. ووجد الباحثون أنه كلما ازدادت نسبة  الترابطات التي توصلوا إليها، كلما زادت نسبة التماسك في شكل الكرات  الحمراء المقلدة وفي حجمها.​ كما  أضاف العلماء مادة لونية لهذه الكرات ليتمكنوا من رؤيتها بشكل أفضل  بالميكرسكوب. وكان الهدف الأساسي من وراء التجارب التي أجراها الباحثون  بهذا الشأن هو تقليد مرونة الخلايا الدموية الأصلية والتي لديها قدرة هائلة  على تغيير شكلها والتكور والتغلغل في أدق الأوردة الدموية لتصل إلى أبعد  مناطق الجسم. ويسعى العلماء إلى توفير هذه القدرات في الدم الصناعي الذي  تحاول مجموعات بحثية كثيرة منذ عدة سنوات التوصل إليه.​ 




_Bildunterschrift: خلايا الدم، وتظهر خلية الدم الحمراء مجوفة بسبب عدم وجود نواة لها.  _​ *مخاطر نقص كريات الدم الحمراء*​ ونقص  كريات الدم الحمراء في الجسم يؤدي إلى إصابته بعدة أمراض منها: مرض فقر  الدم (الأنيميا)، ومن أعراضه الشعور الدائم بالإرهاق بسبب عدم وصول كمية  كافية من الأكسجين إلى أجهزة الجسم وأعضائه. كما يؤدي نقص كريات الدم  الحمراء إلى تدني لزوجة الدم، وبالتالي إلى زيادة كثافته وتناقص ميوعته مما  يسفر عن مرض الأوعية الدموية الدقيقة وانسدادها، وهو المرض المسمى  باللاتينية (بوليغلوبولي)، وفي أسوء الحالات قد يؤدي ذلك إلى تخثر الدم  والإصابة بالجلطة الدماغية.  ​ وأجرى  الباحثون تجارب على جزيئات صغيرة في أجهزة صناعية ذات تجاويف بالغة الدقة  وكذلك مع فئران، فتبين لهم أن الأجسام اللزجة الأكثر مرونة هي الأقدر على  قطع مسافات طويلة داخل هذه التجاويف بالغة الدقة. وتراوح الوقت الذي قطعته  هذه الأجسام بين عدة ساعات إلى عدة أيام. وتوقفت الكثير من هذه الجزيئات  داخل التجاويف، وغالبا ما كان ذلك في تجاويف الرئة حسبما أظهرت صور  الميكرسكوب. وأوصى الباحثون بالاهتمام بدرجة مرونة الجزيئات داخل المواد  الفعالة في الأدوية إذا أريد لها أن تصل إلى أماكن بعيدة في الجسم. ​ (ع. ع. / د ب أ )​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2011)

==






===========





==============





​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يناير 2011)

*
شكرا
للموضوع الجميل جدااا
سلام الرب يسوع*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## فتون (15 يناير 2011)

مميز براافوو قبل بيشوي كنت بدرس عن الكريات الدم وبجد بحب كل شئ بيتعلق عنها شجعتني اعمل موضوع عن الدم وعلاجه
مميز كليموو وبتعجبني كثثثير
بالنجاح عزيزي اللي بحبه​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2011)

فتون 

شكرااااا جزيلاً لمروراتك الجميلة

يسوع يبارك فيك..


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2011)

روعه يا استاذي موضوع في قمه الروعه


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> روعه يا استاذي موضوع في قمه الروعه







شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

